# Goldstar CN-20A30H chasis NC-4ha no enciende



## alejandro valero (Ago 20, 2014)

saludos tengo en el taller este tv viejito Goldstar CN-20A30H chasis NC-4ha el no enciende pero al darle encendido el relé suena como que quisiera encender pero no lo hace, saque el relé para revisarlo y esta bien en los pines donde va la bobina en standby llegan los 5 volts y al pulsar el encendido llega a 12 volt y al pulsar de nuevo otra vez va a 5 volt pero sin el relé al ponerle este los voltajes caen aun si le quito la carga al relé solo con la bobina de este cambie los dos transistotes que manejan el rele (q7 y q8 )aun marcando bien pero quedo igual
solicito ayuda
subo el diagama


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2014)

revisa condensadores de la fuente


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 21, 2014)

Toooodoooosss los voltajes están bien o solo está bien el relé y sus drivers?


----------



## elgriego (Ago 21, 2014)

Buenos Dias alejandro valero,Por empezar que voltage tenes en el positivo de c811,,tambien tenes que verificar ,voltage en los emisores de q801 y de q802.Medi eso y contanos como te fue.


Saludos.


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 21, 2014)

Lo único que hay que fijarse en el relay es si cierra, una ves que cierre ya tenés que buscar en la línea de la salida del relay(llave), no así la entrada(bobina)


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 21, 2014)

revisare lo sugerido y comentare. con respecto al relé no llega a cerrar, falla y no cierra si yo cierro manualmente los contactos del relé ,el tele enciende


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

haaa eso no lo dijiste,
proba con otro relé,quizás la tensión baja porque el rele tiene en corto la bobina
o proba el rele aparte,


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 21, 2014)

probe el rele afuera y trabaja bien aparte tiene280 ohm y con el medidor de bobinados marca bien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenos Dias alejandro valero,Por empezar que voltage tenes en el positivo de c811,,tambien tenes que verificar ,voltage en los emisores de q801 y de q802.Medi eso y contanos como te fue.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



repito la pregunta de el griego y agrego ,revisar los zener



alejandro valero dijo:


> probe el rele afuera y trabaja bien aparte tiene280 ohm y con el medidor de bobinados marca bien



y en los terminales de los contactos,hace buen contacto?

¿D808 con fugas?


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 21, 2014)

como me sugirieron saque el condensador de 220/400v lo medí y me marco 0 uf le puse uno de prueba y el tele arranco ahora lo monto y comento pero si como que era el filtro de la fuente jamás pensé que pudiera ser eso


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 21, 2014)

Y también pagate mañana el asado con lo que cobres jejeje es broma


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Y también pagate mañana el asado con lo que cobres jejeje es broma





para que el asado es mio, mio, mio ¡¡¡¡¡  



el-rey-julien dijo:


> revisa condensadores de la fuente



bueno esta bien lo compartimos ,,





alejandro valero dijo:


> como me sugirieron saque el condensador de 220/400v lo medí y me marco 0 uf le puse uno de prueba y el tele arranco ahora lo monto y comento pero si como que era el filtro de la fuente jamás pensé que pudiera ser eso



en realidad yo me referia a los condensadores chicos,electrolíticos del primario,esos si podes cambialos directamente, así el tv le aseguras una larga vida


----------



## elgriego (Ago 21, 2014)

Buenas noches ,Papa dijo ,que habia que revisar c811,Por lo tanto, el esao es para Mi!!!.




Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

si para mi tambien era ese el del problema, por eso en el mensaje #9
dije 


> repito la pregunta de el griego y agrego ,revisar los zener


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 21, 2014)

bueno gracias a los tres ,rey Julien ,experimentador y el griego mayormente por el interés en querer ayudar al prójimo sin ningún interés económico ( solo el asado que lastimeramente no se puede enviar por internet aun ) gracias de nuevo ahora si quedo bien yo trato siempre de reparar los trc ,no me gustan las pantallas planas salen muy malas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

a mi si me gustan,dan el pan de cada día ,
un abrazo


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 21, 2014)

Yo no hice nada pero también quiero una porción del asado, no sean mezquinos ustedes dos, ahí llevo el vino.


----------

